# Halo Guitars Steppin It Up a Notch?



## Lillub85 (Nov 27, 2013)

https://www.haloguitars.com/store/custom-guitars.html

I see a bunch of potential in this, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Watty (Nov 27, 2013)

Clicked the far left model and immediately thought of a chicken when I looked at the headstock.....no thanks. Let alone they gave a "sig" to a guy (Ramos?) who blatantly ripped off Petrucci and won a contest for it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 27, 2013)

Dat fan fretted Morbus with the garlic bread fingerboard


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 27, 2013)

Watty said:


> Clicked the far left model and immediately thought of a chicken when I looked at the headstock.....no thanks. Let alone they gave a "sig" to a guy (Ramos?) who blatantly ripped off Petrucci and won a contest for it.


I don't see the resemblance


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 27, 2013)

yesgood


----------



## Lillub85 (Nov 27, 2013)

By any chance do you guys know when Blackat will have their new website up and running? I know Tom is working on a bunch of builds, but it's been so long.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Nov 27, 2013)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2013)

I can fap to this.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 27, 2013)

are these from their usa shop? I'm assuming not at these prices


----------



## gamber (Nov 27, 2013)

damn those are mad ugly


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 27, 2013)

gamber said:


> damn those are mad ugly



If they are ugly then perhaps you should be questioning your own taste, it's a custom guitar builder.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 27, 2013)

Fanned fret 8 string with a tele body? Perhaps.

Then...




HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG THE PRICE...


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 27, 2013)

I ....ing love that single hb single cut. I will own one one day.


----------



## Lillub85 (Nov 27, 2013)

See, this thing is sparking ideas


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, shit. I didn't even realize it was a builder. I just started looking at pics and instantly got a boner.

You've got damn good taste JazzHands


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 27, 2013)

Ehhh I built a couple of guitars on the site, and I wouldn't expect to be overly impressed. 

I even built one as close as I could to the specs of my Carvin and it came out to be only $100 cheaper than my Carvin build  well, really only $20 less if you take out the $80 for the Carvin case. I'd much rather pay for another Carvin and know exactly what I'm getting myself into (a good guitar) than take a shot in the dark with a company that's been known for putting out less than stellar instruments  

I've played a couple of Halo guitars and other than the Khaler and Floyd bridges they had, they felt pretty cheap and were on about the same level of playability as a $400-500 Ibanez


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 27, 2013)

Heh, that was fun 10 minutes. The below guitars have these specs, just different colour schemes


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 27, 2013)

wasn't to sure..but then I created this I think its pretty awesome! (would do a custom headstock though) I will definately be waiting for others to test the waters...but if they actually have wind up pulling it off and putting out good guitars I will probabaly be a customer in the future!

*image isnt working..gimmie a minute....there we go!


----------



## Dayviewer (Nov 27, 2013)

hhhhnnnnnngggggggggggg!




those builders ain't good for your health man!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 27, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> You get what you pay for.



Tell that to the BRJ Black Friday guys.

The green tele looks like Musza's kiwicaster and that purple one is sexy.


----------



## Leuka (Nov 27, 2013)

This customization tool is quite awesome. Now we just gotta wait for someone who isn't afraid of buying one to do a review.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> You've got damn good taste JazzHands



That white one will be mine. 

Well, not a Halo, but some other singlecut.



Metal_Webb said:


> [/URL]



This reminds me of a Fernandes.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 27, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> yesgood



Their fanned fret option is quite impressive. I've played with a few different body types and that headstock works well.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This reminds me of a Fernandes.



Awww man, why you gotta go doing that to my GAS?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 27, 2013)

Go on Misha, I dare you.

seven string of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2013)

EDIT: YOu fixed it, nevermind.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude what the .....



I hope you were the only one to see that 
thank god for the edit button...


----------



## exarchangel (Nov 27, 2013)

From my gig last night, I'm on the left. Nuff said.


----------



## JoeuJGM (Nov 27, 2013)

It's definitely a great tool, I just spent 10 minutes customizing my dream guitar. There's plenty of options available to choose from, although I would send them my own headstock design if I were to actually buy one. I don't particularly like any of theirs, so I chose the best-looking one for me.
If the real guitars look anything like the finishes shown on the site, I'd imagine it'd be quite a beautiful axe, and if the quality is what I would expect for ~$2000, I'd order a custom in a heartbeat.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 27, 2013)

Dont get all wet and stuff about them until you see actual guitars with actual pics of their actual build quality... Yes, they do look good _on paper_, but I'd hold back with praise. Cool options mean nothing.


----------



## oracles (Nov 27, 2013)

The fan fret 6 option is cool, but I'm still incredibly weary of anything bearing that name on the headstock. For the $1700 it'd cost me to have the model I chose, I'd feel a lot safer investing elsewhere.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 28, 2013)

for a little over 1.5k i would buy this for sure.


----------



## The Clearing (Nov 28, 2013)

So I've been waiting for a good opportunity to post something on my custom Halo order. Here are the specs 

Morbus 6
Black Evertune
Reverse Inline 
Ebony frets -25.5
Custom Inlay 
Flat black with white binding 
BKP juggarnauts 

I placed the order mid August and am currently waiting still. Original ETA was October but got pushed to November and now December 

I will post my full experience here including the
Order process 
Customer service 
Delivery date 
Overview of guitar 
And general satisfaction 

I was like many and read the horrid reviews but took a chance and pulled the trigger- stay tuned


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 28, 2013)

Much yum


----------



## UncurableZero (Nov 28, 2013)

I would totally buy this.
Oops, minus the pickup rings.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Nov 28, 2013)

PSA Time: I ordered a full custom and one of their Evertuned sevens in March of this year. They quoted me a three month delivery estimate. I know estimates are just that, an educated guess, but we're going on EIGHT MONTHS now without guitars. I'll do a full review of both when, or if, I get them. I just wanted to give everyone a heads up aboot my experience with them.


----------



## The Clearing (Nov 29, 2013)

SevenStringJones said:


> PSA Time: I ordered a full custom and one of their Evertuned sevens in March of this year. They quoted me a three month delivery estimate. I know estimates are just that, an educated guess, but we're going on EIGHT MONTHS now without guitars. I'll do a full review of both when, or if, I get them. I just wanted to give everyone a heads up aboot my experience with them.




Dang!! And I thought it is was just me. Have you been talking with Jeff?


----------



## rg401 (Nov 29, 2013)

Headstock=DealBreaker


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 29, 2013)

wow
many fan
much fret
such walnut
very Lace
wow


----------



## Edika (Nov 29, 2013)

I would consider this a nice builder to see what your Carvin will look like .
Yes Carvin doesn't do fan frets or put after market pups directly (unless you ship them the pups) or put some of the bridge options but for the price, Carvin is your safest bet in terms of quality and delivery time. Especially for people in the US. For us guys on the other side of the Atlantic I would rather try a RAN crusher.


----------



## straymond (Nov 29, 2013)

and there goes my weekend.


----------



## chassless (Nov 29, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> wow
> many fan
> much fret
> such walnut
> ...



very laugh
much haha


----------



## straymond (Nov 29, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> wow
> many fan
> much fret
> such walnut
> ...


 
how come I don't get this kind of preview when i plot in my specs....?


----------



## SevenStringJones (Nov 29, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> Dang!! And I thought it is was just me. Have you been talking with Jeff?



Oh yeah, I've been riding his ass pretty hard. Latest update to me said that the guitars didn't pass an X-Ray inspection at customs and would have to be hand searched. Meaning it'll be 2014 before I get my axes. 

What guitar/guitars are you waiting on?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Nov 29, 2013)

Daaaang. I want. This is very tempting indeed.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 29, 2013)

I understand the excitement and I understand that they are custom, but $1500 - $2000 and custom _Halo_ just doesn't add up...

Especially with other, and much more reliable, semi-custom options in those price ranges. 

Unless there's something I'm missing, like these guitars being manufactured in a reputable US factory.

It just concerns me a little with everyone suddenly creaming their jeans over a brand that often gets lots of flak here for not meeting the standards of the guitar community. If Carvin suddenly released a custom builder similar to this, I'd understand.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been playing around with it for a while and fair play to Halo, you can make some cool stuff with this thing...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 29, 2013)

Possibly my favourite I've done yet:


----------



## The Clearing (Nov 29, 2013)

SevenStringJones said:


> Oh yeah, I've been riding his ass pretty hard. Latest update to me said that the guitars didn't pass an X-Ray inspection at customs and would have to be hand searched. Meaning it'll be 2014 before I get my axes.
> 
> What guitar/guitars are you waiting on?



That sucks, big time. A real let down so far. Jeff is responsive but who cares when they are not delivering. Mine is a morbus 6 semi custom. You would think they want to change that based on most feedback. Oh another thing, I didn't know they do almost all the work in China. Their FAQ says nothing about it actually. I asked them to update and he politely agreed but it's not updated still. I thought trey would at least have the body parts here is Cupertino then assemble, adjust, install pickups etc 

Apparently it's all done overseas, hence our nightmare


----------



## SevenStringJones (Nov 29, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> That sucks, big time. A real let down so far. Jeff is responsive but who cares when they are not delivering. Mine is a morbus 6 semi custom. You would think they want to change that based on most feedback. Oh another thing, I didn't know they do almost all the work in China. Their FAQ says nothing about it actually. I asked them to update and he politely agreed but it's not updated still. I thought trey would at least have the body parts here is Cupertino then assemble, adjust, install pickups etc
> 
> Apparently it's all done overseas, hence our nightmare



Sad to hear man, I really hoped they had things figured out. 

And yeah everything overseas. They do have their own shop in China, but still sucks. If I had to guess I'd say they waited to ship guitars until they had a full crate. A real dick move if you ask me. If you haven't already ask for a discount or free stuff like a case or shirt or what have you. 

Oh well, lesson learned. All I can do now is spread the word on my experiences and hope other people listen.


----------



## Dethyr (Nov 30, 2013)

The look on my face every single time I see their inline headstock


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, at least the custom guitar builder is a fun time waster:


----------



## outlawzeng (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm waiting for this one:
Goliath 7 Transparent black flame
Scale Length: 27.0"
Body Material: Alder
Headstock: Traditional
Headstock Color: Match Body
Fretboard: Ebony
Inlays: Side Dot
Pickups: Seymour Duncan
Bridge: Floyd Special

I put the order in on October 15, and was quoted for a January 2014 delivery date. We'll see what happens


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 2, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> The look on my face every single time I see their inline headstock



You and me both...

I really dig the builder and some of the guitars Ive made on it but dat inline...hideous..


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 2, 2013)

outlawzeng said:


> I'm waiting for this one:
> Goliath 7 Transparent black flame
> Scale Length: 27.0"
> Body Material: Alder
> ...



Lol, good luck man. I really hope they can deliver on time for you, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 2, 2013)

SevenStringJones said:


> Lol, good luck man. I really hope they can deliver on time for you, but don't get your hopes up.



Definitely lower your expectations and pretend you never ordered lol


----------



## outlawzeng (Dec 2, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> Definitely lower your expectations and pretend you never ordered lol


 
"Oooh whats this, a free guitar? I'll TAKE it!"


----------



## outlawzeng (Dec 3, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback Jeff. Thanks.


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 3, 2013)

I was promised an update today on status, no word yet. Stay tuned


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 3, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> hhhhnnnnnngggggggggggg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have similar taste. 






edit: some more!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 3, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Well, at least the custom guitar builder is a fun time waster



That's literally all this is, I don't see how making a guitar builder with a ton of options means the company is "Stepping up" especially considering the experience the two customers are having on this same page.

I'll believe it once I see some results, it seems almost too easy to grab people's attention nowadays with pretty tops and exotic woods. I hope this works out for them, but knowing their backstory I don't see why people are getting so excited over them at this point.


----------



## Lillub85 (Dec 3, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's literally all this is, I don't see how making a guitar builder with a ton of options means the company is "Stepping up" especially considering the experience the two customers are having on this same page.
> 
> I'll believe it once I see some results, it seems almost too easy to grab people's attention nowadays with pretty tops and exotic woods. I hope this works out for them, but knowing their backstory I don't see why people are getting so excited over them at this point.


 
Personally, I'm not a big fan of Halo guitars either because of the issues they've had in the past, but you never know until you've tried them yourself.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 3, 2013)

thank me later.


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 3, 2013)

You guys (on this thread and the other Halo thread) have some serious good taste. Really hope these guys do step it up because the build generator + these examples make it all the more tragic if they don't. 

Haven't been following too too carefully but I don't see why the company doesn't go on an aggressive PR campaign individually + publicly messaging users here who post about long waits and also perhaps giving a bit more details about what they mean by stepping it up. I remember dealing with some company who had messed up and there were some pretty pissed off people but they explained ''hey, we've outsourced our customer service'' or ''we moved into a new factory, sorry for the delay'', etc. Those statements don't solve problems but at least they help a bit to make current and future customers feel like they're being taken care of. This business is a tough gig, particularly when you have established companies like Carvin who make up for run of the mill designs with amazing customer service. 

I for one do hope they step it up and for the record I love their super weird Dragon Claw headstock. 

Halo, PM me and I'll sell you the rights to naming your own headstock.


----------



## Jacobine (Dec 3, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> thank me later.



Schecter should hire you.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 3, 2013)

I take yours Cloudy, and see you this.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 3, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I take yours Cloudy, and see you this.



I actually laughed so hard.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 4, 2013)

Axayacatl said:


> You guys (on this thread and the other Halo thread) have some serious good taste. Really hope these guys do step it up because the build generator + these examples make it all the more tragic if they don't.
> 
> Haven't been following too too carefully but I don't see why the company doesn't go on an aggressive PR campaign individually + publicly messaging users here who post about long waits and also perhaps giving a bit more details about what they mean by stepping it up. I remember dealing with some company who had messed up and there were some pretty pissed off people but they explained ''hey, we've outsourced our customer service'' or ''we moved into a new factory, sorry for the delay'', etc. Those statements don't solve problems but at least they help a bit to make current and future customers feel like they're being taken care of. This business is a tough gig, particularly when you have established companies like Carvin who make up for run of the mill designs with amazing customer service.
> 
> ...



I've been talking back and forth with Jeff, head honcho of PR, for quite a while now. Halo is well aware of the problems and has been for quite some time.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 4, 2013)

Lillub85 said:


> Personally, I'm not a big fan of Halo guitars either because of the issues they've had in the past, but you never know until you've tried them yourself.



You remind me of myself about eight months ago.


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Dec 4, 2013)

Without sounding like a jerk... Every halo topic that has come up I have warned people that I bought 2 and to say the least, extremely disappointed.

Seriously very under par with whats currently available out there.


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 4, 2013)

ricknasty1985 said:


> Without sounding like a jerk... Every halo topic that has come up I have warned people that I bought 2 and to say the least, extremely disappointed.
> 
> Seriously very under par with whats currently available out there.



Could you share more? 
What did you buy, when and why exactly were you disappointed? 

Any pics too?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 4, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> Could you share more?
> What did you buy, when and why exactly were you disappointed?
> 
> Any pics too?



I second this.
Also, how long ago? Halo recently changed their management and everything about their company, from what I hear.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 4, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> Could you share more?
> What did you buy, when and why exactly were you disappointed?
> 
> Any pics too?



I third this.

I placed an order about 2.5 months ago, after they switched management and offered a crazy deal of $500 off a custom order. Put together a modest order for a 7 string, single bridge pickup (black winter 7 string version), gloss black, ebony fretboard, pearl binding all over, pearl pickguard, hipshot, black hardware. I'll reiterate that Jeff was very helpful in the process, responded quickly and often. They're generic ETA is 3 months, but let's be real, even Agile's overseas custom builds take 5-6 months. That's to be expected. 3 months is a FAST turn around period for any company building so many guitars per month on top of a production line. Sure, their beginnings weren't exactly shining, but they have it together now. Have some patience, and they will come through. I've been hearing more great things than bad as of the last year.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 4, 2013)

I daresay if there was a design contest I'd win


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 4, 2013)

I received an update about an hour ago. They are trying to get my guitar to me before Christmas. It is in transit from China and my next update will come when it arrives in Cupertino. They had also expressed that they are working hard to get other orders out as well
I also got a picture of my pickups


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 5, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> I received an update about an hour ago. They are trying to get my guitar to me before Christmas. It is in transit from China and my next update will come when it arrives in Cupertino. They had also expressed that they are working hard to get other orders out as well
> I also got a picture of my pickups



Nice Juggs!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 5, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I daresay if there was a design contest I'd win



I've never done acid, but I imagine it feels somewhat similar to what this guitar looks like.


----------



## shawnperolis (Dec 5, 2013)

I can build a fanned fret 10 string stratocaster... Holy shit.


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 15, 2013)

Halo last sent me a pic of my pickups on 12/4 with the following 

Your guitar is currently in transit to California from China. 
I'll let you know when I receive your guitar in my hands. 
We are all working extra hours trying to get guitars out to people, but without compromising on quality. 
I am shooting to get your guitar in your hands before Christmas. 

I sent an email to them on Thursday morning 12/12 to see if it had arrived and was on track as previous indicated 

No response received so I sent another today.... We'll see


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 16, 2013)

Update from Jeff at Halo says mine are shipping this Friday, even got a couple pics.

http://imgur.com/G2CEmul

http://imgur.com/j90MbvK


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 16, 2013)

hard to tell from the small picks but they look pretty decent, routes look tight and nothing seems off. Look forward to hearing how they feel once you get them!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 16, 2013)

would like to see a passive pickup option on the 7s. won't show it's a 7 because that animations not working


----------



## Manurack (Dec 16, 2013)

I just had some awesome fun designing my dream signature guitar!!!

My dream guitar will be a mahogany neck through strat, with a gold Hipshot fixed bridge, 2 gold Seymour Duncan humbuckers, 2 volumes, 3 way toggle switch, block inlays, 22 frets, reverse headstock and gold locking tuners.

My Ibanez RG 3EX1 Koa top guitar will look similar to this with the Gold hardware soon!


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 17, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> Halo last sent me a pic of my pickups on 12/4 with the following
> 
> Your guitar is currently in transit to California from China.
> I'll let you know when I receive your guitar in my hands.
> ...




I got an update yesterday after 5 days from sending it. Halo says I might get it before Christmas but no guarantee. I asked for a pic yesterday and no response yet. Another point worth mentioning is they said they would let me know when the guitar arrived in California. Maybe it was yesterday, who knows?

I'll share a pic if I get one or even a response


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 17, 2013)

Way excited, now if I could only get it in my hands!!


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 18, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> Way excited, now if I could only get it in my hands!!



This is gonna look killer with those Juggs in it.


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry guys, didn't even bother to check up on the thread.

In no way am I trying to create any arguments or sway opinions. Jeff is absolutely awesome when it comes to communication and that was in the end why I bought them.
I bought a six and a seven string Salvus at the same time, I was looking for my first custom guitar and after hours of emails I only ever received 4 back. My main priority was a tele style body, 7 string, passive pickups, wizard style neck. Jeff literally replied a day later and pointed the Salvus out as a semi-custom, so I checked out the site. I think they were on sale at the time and I realized I could get both a six and seven for under a thousand dollars, I jumped at it and paypal'd instantly. 

I can't recall whether the guitars were delivered on time but they were delivered 2 weeks apart. During the build I received an email saying the neck had been slightly damaged and did I want to wait for a new one (4 weeks). I saw pics and it was only aesthetic burn marks, he also offered a slight discount to keep the same neck but I said it didn't bother me as it was hidden and a shirt would be fine.

Anyways weeks later, I received the guitars, 2 weeks apart. I unboxed the 6 and plugged in, buzz on just about every fret, bad fretwork, hardware looked and felt cheap. Waited till the weekend and took it to my tech for a proper setup, return home and plugged in again... My first thought... Damn, this still feels like shit, it may have be a personal opinion but it just did not feel comfortable at all. The 7 arrives... Exact same thing, only this time I realize I made a big mistake. I kept them for a month and didn't bond with them in the slightest and got half my money back on eBay, whom of course left bad feedback saying one of the guitars was 'unplayable'.

I have owned high end guitars, low end and mid range but in that price range I would never touch anything but a used early 2000 Korean ltd or an ibanez again.

Nothing against Jeff, he is a great guy. I hope the best for Halo but that was my experience.



Blood Tempest said:


> I third this.
> 
> I placed an order about 2.5 months ago, after they switched management and offered a crazy deal of $500 off a custom order. Put together a modest order for a 7 string, single bridge pickup (black winter 7 string version), gloss black, ebony fretboard, pearl binding all over, pearl pickguard, hipshot, black hardware. I'll reiterate that Jeff was very helpful in the process, responded quickly and often. They're generic ETA is 3 months, but let's be real, even Agile's overseas custom builds take 5-6 months. That's to be expected. 3 months is a FAST turn around period for any company building so many guitars per month on top of a production line. Sure, their beginnings weren't exactly shining, but they have it together now. Have some patience, and they will come through. I've been hearing more great things than bad as of the last year.


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 18, 2013)

ricknasty1985 said:


> Sorry guys, didn't even bother to check up on the thread.
> 
> In no way am I trying to create any arguments or sway opinions. Jeff is absolutely awesome when it comes to communication and that was in the end why I bought them.
> I bought a six and a seven string Salvus at the same time, I was looking for my first custom guitar and after hours of emails I only ever received 4 back. My main priority was a tele style body, 7 string, passive pickups, wizard style neck. Jeff literally replied a day later and pointed the Salvus out as a semi-custom, so I checked out the site. I think they were on sale at the time and I realized I could get both a six and seven for under a thousand dollars, I jumped at it and paypal'd instantly.
> ...




When was this? This year? Last year? Did you attempt to work with Halo regarding your dissatisfaction?


----------



## chassless (Dec 20, 2013)

The Clearing said:


>



that headstock is looking better than in those illustrations. congrats in advance !


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 21, 2013)

The Clearing said:


> Way excited, now if I could only get it in my hands!!



My turn!


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 31, 2013)

bump


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 31, 2013)

^for what? usually you bump a thread with new useful information..or because you have something of relavance to add....somebodies bored 

at least slap together a new mock up or something


----------



## Shredasaurus (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow i like that fan fret. Halos are pretty cool id rock one


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 31, 2013)

As soon as I get this thing I'll be doing an NGD thread, so......look out for that. Or not, whatever.


----------



## The Clearing (Dec 31, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> ^for what? usually you bump a thread with new useful information..or because you have something of relavance to add....somebodies bored
> 
> at least slap together a new mock up or something


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 31, 2013)

^  there we go 

Looks pretty awesome actually!! have they given you any new info on when it should be delivered?

Really hoping they get everything right for you


----------



## Chuck (Dec 31, 2013)

Now just get rid of that terrible headstock


----------



## chassless (Jan 1, 2014)

i like it now


----------



## Jlang (Jan 1, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Now just get rid of that terrible headstock



yeah to be honest, I actually dig THAT headstock.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 1, 2014)

I like the mockup tool, but I would not buy a chinese made guitar like this. Understandably they might look cool, but poor craftsmanship and cheap components will sink the ship. 

I hope people don't get too caught up in how these look and realize that a well built guitar is always better than a flashy one.


----------



## The Clearing (Jan 2, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> I like the mockup tool, but I would not buy a chinese made guitar like this. Understandably they might look cool, but poor craftsmanship and cheap components will sink the ship.
> 
> I hope people don't get too caught up in how these look and realize that a well built guitar is always better than a flashy one.



My build is solid, in fact I can't put it down. It sounds and feels badass, the thing has some weight too which I was not expecting. I'll do a full write in the right forum spot for those of you that have interest. 

There are definitely pros and cons for this which ill detail, but the guitar itself is top notch



The Clearing said:


> My build is solid, in fact I can't put it down. It sounds and feels badass, the thing has some weight too which I was not expecting. I'll do a full write in the right forum spot for those of you that have interest.
> 
> There are definitely pros and cons for this which ill detail, but the guitar itself is top notch



Here's a short sound clip 


http://soundcloud.com/riffomantic/metal/s-TOKQV


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2014)

No offense, but a new user with every single post hyping a company that is notorious for shilling doesn't really inspire confidence in your opinion


----------



## The Clearing (Jan 4, 2014)

technomancer said:


> No offense, but a new user with every single post hyping a company that is notorious for shilling doesn't really inspire confidence in your opinion



None taken, but 

Pretty sure most of my posts did the opposite. Short truth is my experience blew but... The guitar has some issues but Jeff at halo has worked with me which I respect. I agree that it will likely take time for them to improve customer reviews, just trying to help out the guitar community in that aspect. Feel free to ask me anything, thanks


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Clearing said:


> The guitar has some issues



Do tell... 

If you don't mind, what kind of $$$ did this cost? You may private if it's out of line.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Jan 13, 2014)

ricknasty1985 said:


> Do tell...
> 
> If you don't mind, what kind of $$$ did this cost? You may private if it's out of line.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-multiscale-evertune-content.html#post3877286

Here's my NGD thread, definitely check it out.


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 11, 2014)

The Clearing said:


> My build is solid, in fact I can't put it down.


 


The Clearing said:


> The guitar has some issues


 
........Cmon one or the other buddy  but do tell of these issue


----------



## pittbul (Feb 19, 2014)

still unhappy with their headstock....ugly...


----------

